# How much difference from Epson R3000 or 3880 v. my solid old R1800?



## Christopher Smith (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm running a slighly older, midgrade Epson printer (an R1800), and considering upgrading to a new pro-level printer, but not sure it would make a big difference in the prints - I'm happy with what I get now (but ignorance is bliss). I know the newer K3 inks offer the light-magenta advantage and they're not available for R1800, but R1800 has the double blacks and the prints still look great. I use this unit for my own work as well as production, rarely anything over 11x14. 

Anybody tried or seen a switchout from the previous generation Epsons to the R3000 or 3880? Is there really a big difference in output quality? I know ink cost is supposed to be lower, but it would take me a while to recoup the $1300 for the big-dog 3880 in 25% ink savings.


----------



## WorkingClassHero (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a 3880 and the prints are fantastic. I've never owned an 1800 though so I cant give you the comparison.

I'd suggest asking on here, there are a lot of experienced printers and good discussions about printing.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/forum/index.php?board=6.0


----------

